# VW Golf Edition 30 #0337



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello all, Hope you are all well? Though I would share my latest purchase with you guys.

Some of you might remember my other cars....

*My Gul Yellow Volvo 850 T5R in 2013*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=311573

*My Lightening Blue Saab 9-3 Viggen in 2014*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330619

*My last car Diamond Silver Skoda Fabia VRS earlier this year*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361319

So onto my latest purchase, Been thinking about selling the fabia and getting one of these for a while and earlier this week I bit the bullet and made the decision to go and view an Edition 30.

Cut a long story short I am now a very proud owner of number #0337....

*23/7/15, 7 Hour detail...*

A day off work, Sun was shining and there just happened to be an Edition 30 on my drive that needed a full detail so why not?

Started about 9am and incorporated a few tea breaks while the Wax was curing, More than happy with the condition of the car and my decision to buy it. My last one #0952 was a very tidy example indeed but I actually think this one is even cleaner.

My cleaning/detailing process was as follows...

*:* Rinsed the car, Wheel arches and Wheels thoroughly.
*:* Cleaned the fuel filler flap. All door, Bonnet and boot-lid shuts, Front Scuttle and Rubber door drains using detailing brush and APC to high concentrate.
*:* Rinsed car again.
*:* Washed the car using 2 bucket method one panel at a time with a Lambswool mitt and Meguires ultimate shampoo.
*:* Washed the wheels, Tyres and wheel arches using a Meguires Microfibre Mitt, Valet-Pro Detailing brush, Soft wheel brush and bottle container with foaming head containing Megs soap to a high concentrate.
*:* Rinsed the car again.
*:* Clayed the whole car using Megs mild clay and Megs Detailer spray as lubricant.
*:* Rinsed the car again.
*:* Dryed the whole car with Elite XL drying towel, Dried the wheels, Door shuts and engine bay with Microfibre towel.
*:* Cleaned the glass inside and out with Autoglym fast glass then Autoglym Glass Polish.
*:* Tar removal using Autoglym Intensive Tar remover.
*:* Polished the whole car using Autoglym Super Resin Polish using a sponge applicator to apply and microfibre towel to remove.
*:* Waxed the car using Collinites No:845 liquid insulator wax using soft applicator and Elite buffing towel to remove.
*:* Dressed any plastic trim, Honeycomb grilles, Front scuttle and Wiper arms with Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber car buffing of any excess with a Microfibre cloth.
*:* Dressed the tyres using Megs endurance tyre gel.
*:* Applied 1 x coat of Collinites no:845 to the wheels.
*:* Dressed the wheel arch liners and mudflaps with Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care.
*:* Polished the tailpipe's with Autosol.
*:* Finished the car off with a spritz of Megs Quick detailer spray and a Chemical boys ultra plush finishing/buffing towel.

Didn't make a start on the engine bay that will for another day but will post some pictures after.

Next time I detail it I will take the car to a better location for some proper pictures of the car but for now heres a few snaps on the drive of the finished article...





*A few reflection shots, Very happy with how glossy and how much depth the paint has now...*


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

That's a bang tidy and pretty motor you have there.

Looks like the effort you put in has paid off dividends.

Have a soft spot for all Golf's


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Lovely motor and good work but I'm confused....? You didn't gel with your old ED30 so why get another?


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

horico said:


> Lovely motor and good work but I'm confused....? You didn't gel with your old ED30 so why get another?


Thank you! Your right and at the time one of my reasons for selling my last one was because I never really settled with it but mainly due to big changes in my workplace which is no longer an issue as I made a complete career change last year!

I think it was a case of you don't know or really appreciate how good something is until its gone, As time has gone on I have had other cars and enjoyed them but have also had a big want for another ED30.

On and off since January this year I have watched the market and finding a good one has been difficult this time, I am happy with my purchase and I am looking forward to getting stuck in making the car even better.

Cheers Simon


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely afters mate.

I was on the hunt for an ED30, gotta love that K04 turbo!!

Got the Clio instead. As you said about yours, I can a Clio 197 before and it was addictive so after selling it (and a few cars later) I had to get another!

Great work and great car! :thumb:


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Had a bad experience with my last Golf - a Mk 5 1.9 TDI - that it has put me off a bit.

But everytime I see a red GTI my wallet starts twitching!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly sadly I'm not a great vw fan, due to a bad experience many years ago with a brand new polo and rust, yes rust, but your golf is the best looking golf made to date in my opinion well done matey.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Cracking job mate and a lovely example you have there


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Nice car - not a great VW fan tho.

I do love the Volvo tho :thumb: do you still have it ?


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

chefy said:


> Nice car - not a great VW fan tho.
> 
> I do love the Volvo tho :thumb: do you still have it ?


No the T5R sold in 2013, Same buyer that also bought the Saab Viggen from me the following year.

The T5R has since been re-sold to someone in London!

Thanks


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*31/7/15*

Onto today's efforts, Gave the car a mini-detail this morning usual cleaning routine minus claying/polishing/waxing. Also gave the car a hoovering inside.

Since a gave the car a Full Detail last week I have covered about 150 miles in the car and most of that has been in the rain. This is why a love using Collinites waxes...

*Pre wash stage...*






*A few snaps of todays efforts in a better location than the driveway at home, Probably spent 3-4 hours on the car today...*

*Click on images for full res and larger sizes...*


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Lovely


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice. Really like it in red.


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Sweet ride dude :argie: really miss my old ED30....been looking for ages for another


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

looks stunning mate :argie: I sold my k03 mk5 gti over a month ago and now I'm thinking of returning with a edition 30, never realised how good the mk5 was until I sold it, really miss it.

Another thing the mk5 gti has aged so well I think they still look great on the road now when you think the design is 11 years old roughly. Aged much better than it main rivals at the time.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Chris92VAG said:


> looks stunning mate :argie: I sold my k03 mk5 gti over a month ago and now I'm thinking of returning with a edition 30, never realised how good the mk5 was until I sold it, really miss it.
> 
> Another thing the mk5 gti has aged so well I think they still look great on the road now when you think the design is 11 years old roughly. Aged much better than it main rivals at the time.


If you are returning then an ED30 is a good investment, I would never buy a MK5 GTI personally. Nothing wrong with them at all but not really rare enough/exclusive enough.

Plus the ED30 is a much better foundation for tuning, Stage 1 takes you to 300bhp with no further upgrades require. It would cost you a lot of money and quite a bit more hardware to get a K03 GTI upto 300bhp! That is if you wanted to go down that route.

Regards Simon


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Lovely stuff


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job on the VW mate .


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nicely done, can't beat some good old Collinite for protection!
...seat bolsters look in need of a deep clean though:thumb:


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

bonelorry said:


> If you are returning then an ED30 is a good investment, I would never buy a MK5 GTI personally. Nothing wrong with them at all but not really rare enough/exclusive enough.
> 
> Plus the ED30 is a much better foundation for tuning, Stage 1 takes you to 300bhp with no further upgrades require. It would cost you a lot of money and quite a bit more hardware to get a K03 GTI upto 300bhp! That is if you wanted to go down that route.
> 
> Regards Simon


Yeah I'm aware of the tuning potential of them both and what's needed etc :thumb:

Might have to give the eddy a miss and get another normal gti, getting sick of looking now every edition is either a 5 door, wrong colour, dsg, high mileage or the other end of the country. Lots more choice in the k03 based cars.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*Making progress!*

*3/8/15...*

Popped down to my friends workshop this morning and fitted the new rear tyres, Car now has a full set of matched Continental Sport Contact 5's in 225/40R18 92Y fitment. As mentioned the rear tyres where Sport Contact 3's but where 4 years old and showing signs of perishing on the shoulders, I also found a nail in one of them a few days ago so they had to go.

See how I get on with these tyres, I usually go for Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2's and would have bought a set for this however the fronts where done literally 1000 miles ago so thought it was a waste and the CSC5's get decent reviews.

*New Tyres...*



*Headlight Lens Restoration...*

Something that has bugged me since buying the car was the front headlight lenses, Common MK5 Golf problem and over time they suffer U.V damage and can become discoloured and cloudy. Not only does this affect the beam/pattern but it also looks unsightly IMO.

Although mine looked fine from a distance up close I was not happy so I had a few hours today and I am very happy with the results.

Excuse the quality of the pictures they where taken on my mobile phone, You get the idea though.

*Here is a close up of what they looked like.*

*NSF...*



*OSF...*



*Decided to give them a bash using the 3M kit which gets great reviews on Detailing world...*



*Started with the NSF headlight first, Masked everything off and made a few passes on the lens using the most abrasive 500 grit sanding disc...*



*Then a few passes with the 800 grit...*



*Then onto the 3000 grit disc, Much finer and more of a finishing disc. The other discs can be used dry but with the 3000 a misting of water onto the lens and disc is required. I actually used a light misting with the other more abrasive discs as I found they became less clogged...*



*Onto the OSF headlight, 500 grit first...*



*Then the 800 grit...*



*The 3000 grit, Again as with the NSF lens I made multiple passes with this disc spraying fine mists of water onto the lens and wiping away any build up...*



*The messy part! The final process using the refining compound and foam pad, You only get a small amount of the refining compound but it was enough to do 3-4 passes on each headlight.

Very happy with the outcome, In terms of defect removal/correction they are probably 90%. Massive transformation and a damn sight cheaper than a pair of new replacement headlamps.*

*NSF...*



*OSF...*



*Couple of coats of the old faithful on the lenses...*



*Job done...*


----------



## J4Y (Mar 24, 2012)

Great work on the headlights Bonelorry! I did mine a few months back too.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

jayzgti180 said:


> Great work on the headlights Bonelorry! I did mine a few months back too.


Thanks!

I always have done all my polishing by hand but this can only achieve very minor if any correction.

Today was the first time I have ever done any detailing work using sanding discs and a refiner, I crapped myself after I wiped the excess off using the 500 grit  I though thats it I need some new headlamps but stuck with it and went through the stages and was pleasantly surprised.

OK its not like I have wet sanded the bodywork on the car but its a step in the right direction and has given me more confidence.

I am actually considering buying a D/A and having a go at doing some paint correction/swirl removal on the Golf.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great looking tires mate !

Did a great job on the headlights .


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

All is still well with the car just over 1 Month into ownership, Not really done much with the car since getting it Remapped a few weeks ago other than drive it.

Had a nice drive over to CleanYourCar this morning which is located near Huddersfield and treat myself to a D/A polisher and a few other detailing goodies.

I went for a DAS-6 Pro D/A with Hex-Logic White/Orange 5.5" pads and Meguiars 105 & 205 Combo, Also bought some spare Hex pads and smaller spot pads too, Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner, Iron-X fall out remover & Sonax turbo quick detailer spray.

Did my usual cleaning method with the addition of using the Iron-X then rinsing off, Very good stuff! The car was clayed within the last month but I ran the clay bar over the paint just to be on the safe side, As expected it was not required.

My first time using a D/A so I was a little nervous especially doing a 2 stage, I masked off a small area on the drivers side rear 3 quarter and made a start using the Orange Hex pad and Megs 105, I primed the pad first with a misting of water, Set the D/A to number 5 and made a few passes, Wiped off the polish to check the correction, Made a few more passes with the 105 and wiped off again then went onto the White Hex pad and Megs 205 refining/finishing stage.

A quick check using a light and comparing the un-polished area's beyond the masking tape showed a massive difference indeed, Not fully corrected but a big improvement. I know a full correction is never going to happen, When I last paid for an Enhancement Detail a few years ago on a previous car they achieved 80-85% correction using a Rotary and 2 stage process.

I was very happy considering it was my first go!

So I continued and got the Roof, Drivers side and Bonnet done. Used the same process on each panel starting with the Orange Hex Pad and Megs 105 to achieve correction and when happy moved onto the Megs 205 and White Hex Pad to Refine/Finish.

Sadly ran out of time today so gave the car another wash to get the excess polish powder and splatters off the car and will continue tomorrow with the front bumper, Passenger side and tailgate/rear bumper.

No pictures I am afraid, I was on the go for most of the afternoon but as said very happy with the results so far!


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*2 Stage Machine polish/Paint correction*

Well as mentioned I bit the bullet and bought myself a D/A Machine polisher a few days ago, Something I have wanted to do for quite some time now but I am glad I did.

I will never polish a car by hand ever again now! Converted. Yes there is more prep when using a D/A with masking everything off and as I did a 2 stage it took quite a long time but is worth it.

I did the car over a 2 day period with washes inbetween to remove the excess polish, Dust etc

*Process used for anyone interested, Apologies as it is a long one...*

*:* Rinsed the car, Wheel arches and Wheels thoroughly.
*:* Cleaned the fuel filler flap. All door, Bonnet and boot-lid shuts, Front Scuttle and Rubber door window seals using Valetpro detailing brush and APC to high concentrate.
*:* Rinsed car again.
*:* Washed the car using 2 bucket method one panel at a time with a Eurow Lambswool mitt and Meguires ultimate shampoo.
*:* Rinsed car again.
*:* Cleaned the wheels with Valetpro Bilberry wheel cleaner, 1:5 dilute in trigger bottle with foaming head. Using a Valetpro detailing brush to agitate, Left on 5 mins per wheel to dwell then rinsed off. Finished the wheel faces with a Meguiars MF wash mitt and wheel backs using a Megs ultra safe wheel brush.
*:* Wheel arches cleaned using trigger bottle with APC and foaming head and wheel arch brush, then rinsed.
*:* Dried the whole car using Elite XL drying towel.
*:* Applied Iron-X fallout remover, Left for 5 mins to take affect.
*:* Whole car was then rinsed thoroughly.
*:* Re-washed the car using same method as above.
*:* Clayed the whole car using Megs mild clay and Megs Detailer spray as lubricant (_This was not really required and removed virtually nothing from the paint.)_
*:* Again as the car was detailed within the last month the car was also virtually free from tar specs, I literally did a few areas on the lower parts that had the odd tar spec.
*:* Rinsed the car again.
*:* Dryed the whole car with Elite XL drying towel, Dried the wheels, Door shuts and engine bay with Microfibre towel.

*Then onto the polishing, I used a DAS-6 Pro Dual Action machine polisher with Orange & White Hex-Logic 5.5" Pads for 95% of the car and for the smaller areas smaller 4" Hex pads for spotting. I opted to go for the tried and tested 2 stage Meguiars 105 Ultra cut compound & 205 finishing polish combo.*

*:* Masked off all black bits, Rubber seals, Roof aerial and boot badges with 3M Blue masking tape. Also masked any overlapping panels or edges. 
*:* I also masked off a test area on the rear 3 quarter and started with the lightest pad and lightest polish/compound to assess the correction and worked my way up through the combinations. Thought this was a good idea as I was unsure how much the pad/polish combo would work. Once happy I then went on to do the whole car.
*:* Starting with the roof and working my way down, One panel at a time with the D/A. Firstly using the 5.5" Orange Hex pad and Megs 105 to remove the worst swirls/defects. Started with a low speed to spread the polish and reduce splatter, Once spread increased speed to number 5 on the D/A and made 4-5 passes on the first 1st hit and wiped off, Checked the area and then a 2nd hit repeating the process on any areas which the 1st hit did not remove all of the defects. I was amazed at the clarity and depth of the paint after this stage, Not even refined it looked really glossy.
*:* Again following the same process as above but onto the refining stage, This was done using the Megs 205 and 5.5" White Hex pad. This stage for me just gave the car even more clarity, Hard to explain really as it looked great prior to refining but it just looked clean and even glossier.
*:* I then fitted the smaller spotting pad and with the Megs 205 and 4" White Hex pad made a few passes over the headlights, Rear lenses and Gloss Black B-Pillar's.

*Once happy with everything and the finish, All the masking tape was removed, The car was then rinsed, Re-Washed, Dried and ready for waxing.*

*:* Waxed the car using Collinites No:845 liquid insulator wax, The bottle was placed in warm water to help separate the wax and turn it into liquid, Then given a good shake before application. Using a soft applicator to apply, Left 30 mins to cure and Elite buffing towel to remove.
*:* Dressed any plastic trim, Honeycomb grilles, Front scuttle and Wiper arms with Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber car buffing of any excess with a Microfibre cloth.
*:* Dressed the tyres using Megs endurance tyre gel.
*:* Dressed the wheel arch liners with Autoglym Vinyl and rubber care
*:* Polished the tailpipe's with Autosol.
*:* Finished the car off with a spritz of Sonax Turbo detailer spray and a Chemical boys ultra plush finishing/buffing towel.

*A few pics, No 50/50's I am afraid as I was too busy getting stuck in...*

*Iron-X at work...*



*After using the Megs 105 & Orange Hex pad, No refining yet...*





*After the refining stage using the Megs 205 & White Hex pad, Hard to see the difference but I can assure you it did look better. Icing on the cake....*



*Rear lense, Virtually full correction now. Just a few passes with the Megs 205 and White Hex spotting pad...*



*Car was then pulled up the drive into the sunlight, No filters or picture editing here just straight out of the camera. The car at this stage had just been refined and was ready for Rinsing, Washing to get rid of polish dust/splatters, Waxing and all the Black bits dressing. I always thought the car looked good before, Now the swirls have gone that where robbing the clarity it is so much Redder! Very happy.*





*Thats all folks, It began raining after I had waxed it so it stayed under the car port. Thanks for looking and apologies if I have gone on LOL.*


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely job mate, great work on the headlights and paintwork . It is amazing the difference a machine makes. You should have a look at the red golf r & red escort cossie that gally finished with car pro reload it looks very impressive on red


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Stu Mac said:


> Lovely job mate, great work on the headlights and paintwork . It is amazing the difference a machine makes. You should have a look at the red golf r & red escort cossie that gally finished with car pro reload it looks very impressive on red


Thank you, I am very pleased with the results...

1. Because it was the first time I have ever used a D/A :buffer:
2. Because I decided to go for a 2 stage opposed to an easier single stage

Yes I saw and commented on the Cossie, Awesome machines! Might have to check out that Carpro Reload sealant :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

It has been a few weeks since my last post on the thread, No exciting updates I am afraid I have been simply enjoying driving the car over the last few weeks!

Since spending a few days doing the Paint correction on the car which was 3 weeks ago sadly every time I have cleaned the car since the weathers been rubbish so I never got around to getting some decent pictures of the car in a location other than on the drive at home.

Well yesterday the sun wash shining and the car got its usual 3-4 hour Mini detail, Just a few pics from yesterdays efforts....


----------



## D7ntk (Nov 4, 2013)

Spot on pal great stuff autosol !


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Great work buddy. I find myself seriously contemplating an ed30 at the moment.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Sold this car a few weeks ago, Now have a pair of cars to detail! One daily and a weekend toy.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

some one bought a well cared for car there.
can I ask what the daily and weekend toy is?


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

bazz said:


> some one bought a well cared for car there.
> can I ask what the daily and weekend toy is?


Sadly the new owner doesn't care for the car in the same way I did 

He contacted me a few days after asking how I used to wash the car as he had parked it underneath a tree and it was covered in tree sap! He took it to the petrol station car wash to clean it.

It is probably riddled in swirls already  Ah well it is no longer my car so it is up to him I suppose.

The 2 x replacement cars are...

2004 Suzuki Ignis Sport in Silver for my daily
2003 Vauxhall Astra GSI in Arden Blue as my weekend toy

I will be making a thread for the Vauxhall very shortly!


----------



## pablothegreat (Aug 14, 2015)

bonelorry said:


> Sold this car a few weeks ago, Now have a pair of cars to detail! One daily and a weekend toy.


How come you sold it?


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

pablothegreat said:


> How come you sold it?


Wanted to :thumb:

Considered doing my Motorcycle test and getting a bike so advertised the Golf and it sold straight away.

I never buy cars to keep long term, Think I am on car number 37 now.

As you will see by my threads, Nothing against the car and I give them a good home. Works out good for any buyer as they end up with a sorted example  and I get enjoyment out of owning the car and getting it up to a good level of condition.


----------



## pablothegreat (Aug 14, 2015)

Ah ok. Don't think I'd have it in me to let a car like that go!


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

pablothegreat said:


> Ah ok. Don't think I'd have it in me to let a car like that go!


It was my second Golf Edition 30, Had some really rare cars which I will never be able to replace but I can't keep them all sadly


----------

